# OSAMA Has BEEN KILLED!!! information!!!



## AlternateEgo (May 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;tS-lJvUKkAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS-lJvUKkAA[/video]


----------



## LordWinter (May 2, 2011)

About time they killed his ass. We shouldn't have had such a problem since WE trained him!


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

LordWinter said:


> About time they killed his ass. We shouldn't have had such a problem since WE trained him!


 Yeah I know lol I made this video for the ignorants who think OBAMAS so great and that the federal reserve is actually federal. its entertaining though i hope


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

I think he is either been dead a long time ago or still alive.. they are probably putting out this news now so Obama's presidential approval rate can get a boost


----------



## thedoc08 (May 2, 2011)

Obviously you know you're horrible at rapping, but I do give you some credit for having came up with a song within 3 hours of the news breaking.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

lol okay doc haha yeah I did it real quick lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 2, 2011)

finally that mountain hidin mofo got what he deserved!


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> finally that mountain hidin mofo got what he deserved!


 he was found in a compound engulfed in flames and is going to be buried at sea.....hmm suspicious aint it??? also the navy seals who murdered him are unknown, they should be hailed as heros and well known!... all this seems suspicious


----------



## ...... (May 2, 2011)

am I the only one who knew nothing about him being killed until I logged onto here like 3 hours ago?


----------



## stelthy (May 2, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> [video=youtube;tS-lJvUKkAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS-lJvUKkAA[/video]


That track sucks sounds like a robotic 11 year old trying to rap over a game of killer instinct on the super nintendo !! - STELTHY


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

i love when everyone hates my music cas they are jealous they cant do it themselves.. anyways. who wants to talk about the recent headlines instead of my song?? I think Osama is still around or that he has been dead, did you see fox news?? They published the incident as "Usama" has been killed.....


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 2, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> They published the incident as "Usama" has been killed.....


And they were the only one's to get it right... the US Military also spells it Usama, as that is the correct form of spelling it with English characters.

More specifically, Us&#257;mah bin Mu&#7717;ammad bin &#703;Awa&#7693; bin L&#257;din.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

socatta thanks for teaching me that one of the reasons why I made this thread was to learn information


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 2, 2011)

No worries pal... 

I posted your video to a friends page, only cause he was asking the question "I wonder how soon until rapper's start using Osama's death in their song" and you came out with that quite fast.

He's influential in the music scene here in Louisiana, might be a good thing for you.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

much appreciated, what are your thoughts on the fact that they didn't realease the names of the people who assasinated Usama. And he isn't getting a burial its gonna be one at sea I feel as if they are trying to cover something up... I think critically...


----------



## thedoc08 (May 2, 2011)

...... said:


> am I the only one who knew nothing about him being killed until I logged onto here like 3 hours ago?


 Nah cuz a solid 300 of my friends posted status updates about it after I did. Bunch of bandwagon patriots.


----------



## thedoc08 (May 2, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> And they were the only one's to get it right... the US Military also spells it Usama, as that is the correct form of spelling it with English characters.
> 
> More specifically, Us&#257;mah bin Mu&#7717;ammad bin &#703;Awa&#7693; bin L&#257;din.


I found this interesting about the spelling, because as a long time FOX News fan I'm pretty confident I've seen them spell it Osama as well.


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osama_Bin_Laden#Variations_of_bin_Laden.27s_name
> 
> Variations of bin Laden's name
> 
> There is no universally accepted standard in the West for transliterating Arabic words and names into English, so bin Laden's name is spelled in many different ways. The version translation most often used by English-language mass media is Osama bin Laden. Most American government agencies, including the FBI and CIA, use either "Usama bin Laden" or "Usama bin Ladin", both of which are often abbreviated to UBL. Less common renderings include "Ussamah Bin Ladin" and "Oussama Ben Laden" (French-language mass media). The last two words of the name can also be found as "Binladen" or (as used by his family in the West) "Binladin". The spelling with "o" and "e" comes from a Persian-influenced pronunciation used in Afghanistan where he lived for a long time.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

yeah i usually only watch fox not cnn but I chose to get most of my news from the internet because it seems more un-biased


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 2, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> much appreciated, what are your thoughts on the fact that they didn't realease the names of the people who assasinated Usama. And he isn't getting a burial its gonna be one at sea I feel as if they are trying to cover something up... I think critically...


I hope they do not release the names, you must understand that the entire group of bin Laden supporters would more than likely try to kill these men/women... I am sure that they were not even wearing dog tags or any identifiable information when the performed the operation... so they would technically be unknowns if caught.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

yeah your right I guess cas the would be prime targets for al-queda... Hopefully in the future we will learn the names of these men They should go Down in history!!


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

one of my other grow sites is binning these threads, glad to see they're staying up here
according to the main media news, he had a woman as a 'shield', she went to the same place he did
but a woman as a living shield? if this is true, you come across as the lowest form of coward


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

growone said:


> one of my other grow sites is binning these threads, glad to see they're staying up here
> according to the main media news, he had a woman as a 'shield', she went to the same place he did
> but a woman as a living shield? if this is true, you come across as the lowest form of coward


 Holy shit what an asshole and coward. How in the hell could you treat a woman like that? She had to know he didn't really love her. Stuff like that pisses me off I am glad he got murked.....


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> Holy shit what an asshole and coward. How in the hell could you treat a woman like that? She had to know he didn't really love her. Stuff like that pisses me off I am glad he got murked.....


don't know the particulars, maybe they didn't have anything going on other than the shield thing
but it's not going to be seen in a favorable light anywhere, just add it to his legacy

EDIT: checked some more on the CNN site - said that woman was used by one of the men killed(didn't specify) as a shield
so that's a detail to be filled from further news(i guess)


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

i checked the cnn website i am suprised they got so many details. Alot of higher up people GOT to know who these navy seals are. Damn what A job they did it would be so sweet to know you helped take down Usama


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

i see some posts the burial at sea is bogus, we kept the body, maybe just for a while
staking up his remains at the trade tower site would be some poetic justice, but i'm sure the body will never see the light of day again if it wasn't dropped in the ocean


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2011)

he has been dead for a long time. they just now announced it though to make obama look good before election again that way the people who really run the country will have him for another 4 years and wont have to train another puppet to do what they tell them to do and say.

where is the pic of him with the bullet in his head? the last pic i seen of him and even when it came on the news the other day was from like 5 years ago.
he has been dead for a long time or he is truelly still alive.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

growone said:


> i see some posts the burial at sea is bogus, we kept the body, maybe just for a while
> staking up his remains at the trade tower site would be some poetic justice, but i'm sure the body will never see the light of day again if it wasn't dropped in the ocean


Damn your so right they should bury him there, that would be a great ending for all the families...payback sort of revenge type deal


----------



## TigerClock (May 2, 2011)

Haha i bet the sharks wont even touch that nasty fucker.


----------



## BBYY (May 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> he has been dead for a long time. they just now announced it though to make obama look good before election again that way the people who really run the country will have him for another 4 years and wont have to train another puppet to do what they tell them to do and say.
> 
> where is the pic of him with the bullet in his head? the last pic i seen of him and even when it came on the news the other day was from like 5 years ago.
> he has been dead for a long time or he is truelly still alive.


This is one of the stupidest things I have read. Please invest some time into education.


----------



## TigerClock (May 2, 2011)

one tasted like penut butter...but the other...defentily camel jizz.


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

TigerClock said:


> one tasted like penut butter...but the other...defentily camel jizz.


now that is funny


----------



## BBYY (May 2, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> I hope they do not release the names, you must understand that the entire group of bin Laden supporters would more than likely try to kill these men/women... I am sure that they were not even wearing dog tags or any identifiable information when the performed the operation... so they would technically be unknowns if caught.


 When a US Service member is caught by a enemy he/she is only required to give Name, Rank and SS#. Thats all. These Navy Seals have been threw SERE training, They are highly trained and were ready for this mission. Seal Team 6 will be highly rewarded. Each soldier will sure get a distinguished Service Cross at a min, following silver starts with v's. This is something to be held in the record books and the people responsible will want to be known. Give it time.
Military Tradition and honors go way back and will continue to go on.
http://billingsgazette.com/news/state-and-regional/montana/article_f0e7a728-c89a-58c8-ad46-2110cd40eefc.html


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

i see another byline on CNN that Osama actually tried to use his wife as a human shield
wonder if any of his 'believers' will realize what they were following(or care)


----------



## TigerClock (May 2, 2011)

His followers are the type of people who would do the same shit....thier all the same.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 2, 2011)

I think it was set up drama. I think he has been dead for the last nine years and literally on ice. They waited for the perfect time to use his death for political gain. Isn't it strange shortly after Obama gives up his birth certificate this happens...just as an election year is coming up?
The DNA test came back so fast because we had it for about nine years. The body is sunk at sea so there is no evidence other than DNA. The only "UNOFFICIAL" pic of the body has been proven to be a photo shop with another dead bearded guy.
I am glad he is dead, but he has been dead for a long time. This timing and how they show it is fishy to me.


----------



## hoagtech (May 2, 2011)

Ummmm. Didnt we kill him like 4 years ago? why dont you just eat whatever your spoon fead..


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

yeah didnt he have liver problems forever ago hmmm, how the fuck did so many people line up infront of the whitehouse at 3 am whered they get these people from


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 2, 2011)

Am I the only one? I have watched Obama's speeches and interviews on this. At no time does that man show any relief, happiness, or joy from this outcome. True, we should not be happy about any human death, but for a commander in chief, he comes off to me as not being really happy about what is going on. I think the time line and story is suspect, but you would expect a little sense of accomplishment is this thing is true as it plays out. I think some military commander stepped on his pee pee.


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

it's hard to see the value of a fabricated assassination - this would be a major blow to American's belief in their military, government, and god knows what else
if anyone has plausible information, post it, but it needs to make sense


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any links to a pres release by obama after the assasination? Im curios to see what he says...


----------



## NoDrama (May 2, 2011)

Supposedly shot in the Face with a .50 Cal bullet. a .50 cal is a anti-material weapon, they shoot right through engine blocks and have a 650 grain bullet, as compared to the 62 grain M-16 round. IE if he was shot in the face with a .50 BMG, he has no face left, probably no head.

How do you keep a Muslim from ever getting to heaven? Bury him at sea. Also a great way to never have to show actual proof of the deed.


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

a .50 cal for close in assault? guess it's possible but aren't all .50 cal guns fairly big and heavy? doesn't sound like the usual choice for close in fighting


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 2, 2011)

growone said:


> a .50 cal for close in assault? guess it's possible but aren't all .50 cal guns fairly big and heavy? doesn't sound like the usual choice for close in fighting


If it was a .50 cal hit, there would be no head. Trust me!


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2011)

growone said:


> a .50 cal for close in assault? guess it's possible but aren't all .50 cal guns fairly big and heavy? doesn't sound like the usual choice for close in fighting


look up the Beowulf. it is the size of an m16 and can shoot 50 cal bullets and then switch out the barrel for a smaller size


----------



## growone (May 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> look up the Beowulf. it is the size of an m16 and can shoot 50 cal bullets and then switch out the barrel for a smaller size


so there is, kind of like a miniature 12 gauge slug, though likely a good deal more accurate
bad ass indeed


----------



## NoDrama (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qtzk8HNPzHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtzk8HNPzHY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ...... (May 3, 2011)

he was probably hit with a .50 cal bullet from the chopper.


----------

